# Unknown shipping flags



## Bredo

Anyone who knows where these flags come from?


----------



## Dartskipper

The pennant displaying St George is typical of a flag flown by a small excursion vessel. There was such a vessel that was originally built as Gondolier Princess by J. Bolson of Poole in 1935.

http://www.nationalhistoricships.org.uk/register/1413/st-george


----------



## Bredo

Thanks. That is strange. These flags were found in an old harbour warehouse in the Faroe Islands. The Sc. George is 3-4 meters. Must have been flown by I bigger vessel, I guess.


----------



## Laurie Ridyard

There is a H.K. company called Wan Hai Linesbut their House Flag is awhite with a black W.

Perhaps it is an older version of their house flag.

Try Emailing them....

Laurie.


----------



## Bredo

Thanks, but very unlikely that a flag from them has found its way to a old Faroese harour warehouse. On Facebook somebody mentioned Wilson Humber Lines, but I can't find anything on that company.


----------



## kevhogg

wilson Hall line


----------



## Hugh MacLean

kevhogg said:


> wilson Hall line


There was no such shipping company. There was Ellerman Wilson and Ellerman Hall but not Wilson Hall.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Bredo

But there was The Wilson Lines of Hull as I understand.


----------



## Bill.B

Spurs supporters. White Hart lane!


----------



## Hugh MacLean

Bredo said:


> But there was The Wilson Lines of Hull as I understand.


Yes, in 1916 The Wilson Line was bought by J.R. Ellerman and became Ellerman's Wilson Line Ltd in 1917 although it traded as a separate entity with its own distinctive livery of red funnel with a black top and most of the vessels had dark green hulls. This was a complete contrast to the buff funnels with a black top and white dividing line used by the grey hulled Ellerman Lines' vessels.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## howardang

Bredo said:


> Thanks, but very unlikely that a flag from them has found its way to a old Faroese harour warehouse. On Facebook somebody mentioned Wilson Humber Lines, but I can't find anything on that company.


I think they may be thinking of Associated Humber Line (AHL).

I seem to remember that some coastal sailing trading vessels had pennants like these as did some fishing vessels.

Howard


----------

